# Sárkány topic



## VaZsu (2007 Március 11)

Minden ami sárkány a Süsütöl - sárkányrepülöig a regéktöl - mondákig de söt a " Házisárkány"-okig.

*Sárkányok a mitológiában*

A sárkányok mítikus lények, akik a legkülönfélébb népi legendákban jelentek meg. Igy idöszámításunk elötti évezredektöl egészeg a középkorig találunk történetekben felbukkanó, általunk sárkánynak beazonosítható lényeket - bár a formáik sokszor egymástól eltérök lehetnek. Idöszámításunk elött 10000 tájékán már elkezdtek gyarapodni és terjedni a kínai kultúrában. Ezek a vízhez kötödö lények voltak, akik az élet különbözö területeihez kapcsolódtak. Megjelentek az egyiptomi (i.e.4000), a sumér (i.e.3000) hitvilágában, a hettitáknál, majd a skandináv (viking) mitológiában i.e.700 körül.

Nyugaton leginkább a brit mondavilágból származó sárkány ismert, amelyek kevésbé mondhatók mitológiai alakoknak. Leginkább valaminek a védöjeként jelentek meg - barlangok,szüzek,szent kutak vagy kincsek.
Általában nincs lábuk, szárnyuk, leginkább egy óriási kígyóra hasonlítanak, villás nyelvvel, mérgezö lehelettel és olyan képességgel, hogyha feldarabolják öket, újra eggyé válnak. Sokszor a hösök hösiességének mércéje volt, hogy legyözték-e már a sárkányt.
Késöbb keresztény hatásra a sárkányokat gonosz lényekké nyílvánították. Az égen felbukkanó furcsa fények, mint gonosz sárkányok rossz óment jelentettek- betegséget, balszerencsét, halált.


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 11)

Nahát ha ezt a tropicot a webdragonv barátom megérte vóna


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 13)

*A Sárkánycsillagkép.*

A sárkány igen nagy területü, meglehetösen bonyolult elrendezésü csillagkép. A Hattyu és a Lant közötti területtöl a Kis és a Nagy Göncöl közötti részéig terjed el, de éppen a nagy mérete miatt szomszédos az Ökörhajcsárral és a Herculessel. Cirkomluláris csillagkép sok csillaggal és köddel. Az ókori görög mondák szerint a Sárkány az aranyalmák örzöje volt csak a hös Hercules tudta öt legyözni.

_Csillagászati neve:_ Draconis. Optikai kettöscsillag. Az egyik legfényesebb planetáris köd. Fényképfelvételeken jól megfigyelhetö spirális szerkezete, tiszta idöben kisebb távcsövel is jól kivehetö. Központi csillaga 9,5 magnitudós, rendkívül forró, 35.000K hömérsökletü. Lumimozitása akkora mint a Napé. Távolsága 3200 fényév.

_Három fö csillaga:_

*Draconis-Thuban:* 215 fényévre található. Radiális sebessége 17km/s.
*Draconis-Etamin:* 112 fényévre van és 28 km/s sebsséggel közeledik a Föld felé.
*Draconis-Kuma*: 120 fényévre található, sárgásfehér kettöscsillag, luminozitása 11-szerese a Napénak.


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 14)

*A sárkányölö mesterség.*

Csuang Csou, a Hadakozó Államok korában a konfuciánus iskola mellett az egyik legnépszerűbb filozófiai ágat a Lao Ce iskola taoista tanitásait művelte. Miután ennek az iskolának ő volt az egyik legfontosabb képviselője, a későbbiek során már Lao-Csuang filozófiáról szoktak beszélni. Csuang Csou egyik művében tanitásai magyarázataként a következő esetet mesélte el.<O</O
Volt egy Csu Ping nevű fiatal ember, aki <ST1</ST1vagyonát és életének három évét arra áldozta, hogy elsajátitsa a sárkányölés mesterségét. Eltelt három év, s ő szentül hitte, hogy megtanulta ezt a párját ritkitó mesterséget. Sajnos azonban sárkánnyal sohasem volt alkalma találkozni, igy tehát gyakorlatilag ez a tudás olyan, mintha sosem sajátitotta volna el. A későbbiek során az emberek "Sárkányölő mesterség " kifejezéssel jellemezték az olyan embert, aki nagy tudású ugyan, de sem alkalma, sem lehetősége nincs tudását hasznositani. Tegyük fel, hogy van egy utópista, aki alaposan és részletesen kifejti elképzeléseit az ország kormányzásáról, de valóságban semmire sem jó a tudása. Ilyenkor azt mondjuk neki: <O></O>
" Amit te tudsz, az tipikus sárkányölő mesterség ". Ez nagyon hasonlit ahhoz, amit a multkor " Papirstratéga " példával jellemeztünk. <O></O>
Csuang Csounak van egy másik epizódja is. Eszerint élt egy fiatal ember Yan királyságban. Egyszer elment a szomszédos állam, Csao királyság fővárosába, Handanba. A nagyvárosban élő lakosok finom viselkedése elszéditette ezt a fiatal embert, és még a handani emberek járását is példátlanul szépnek látta, s nagy igyekezettel utánozni kezdte. De végül nemcsak hogy nem tanulta meg a handani járást, hanem még a sajátját is elfelejtette, igy végül kénytelen volt térden csuszva, mászva hazamenni. Az idők során " a handani járást tanulja " kifejezéssel jelemezték az olyan embert, aki csak a tudomány külsőségeit, nem pedig a lényegét igyekszik megtanulni, és végül csak saját magának árt, hiszen még az a tudás is kicsuszik a kezéből, amelyet pedig valaha már elsajátitott. Közöttünk is vannak olyanok, aki külföldről hazatérve nagyképűen viselkednek, még beszédükben is szüntelenül idegen kifejezéseket használnak, csak hogy nagytudásúnak látszódjanak. <O></O>
Ám tudásuk hasznositása során nem veszik figyelembe a konkrét helyzetet, csak majmolják a külföldet és a külföldit. Az ilyen emberre mondják a kinaiak, hogy " Handanban tanult járni, " vagyis amit ő tanult, az bizony csak " sárkányölő mesterség ".


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 14)

<CENTER>*Paff, a bűvös sárkány*

</CENTER>
<CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>







































































































































































































































































































































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>
<CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Paff, a bűvös sárkány ki senkitől sem félt, 
Álomország tengerpartján játékok közt élt. 
Volt egy játszótársa, úgy hívták, hogy Jani. 
Jó barátja madártollat hozott őneki. 

Paff, a bűvös sárkány ki senkitől sem félt, 
Álomország tengerpartján játékok közt élt. 
Paff, a bűvös sárkány ki senkitől sem félt, 
Álomország tengerpartján játékok közt élt. 

A tengert együtt járták, repült a kis hajó 
Paff hátára felült Jani, hisz igy utazni jó. 
Sok király, és sok herceg, és mind a kalóznép 
Köszöntek, ha jőni látták, tisztelték nevét. 

Míg örökké él a sárkány, nem így egy kisfiu. 
Színes tollakkal nem játszik egy felnőtt ifjú. 
Egy szürke éjjel aztán Jani nem jött többé el, 
S Paff a sárkány otthon maradt, bár várta a tenger. 

Hét fejét búsan rázta, tizennégy szemmel sírt. 
Többé nem kelt útra eztán, így mondják a hírt, 
Mert barát nélkül gyenge még a sárkány is, 
S Paff elbujt a barlangjában, és híre-hamva sincs. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 14)

1976-ban születtem és Csukás István álmodott meg engem.


Én vagyok a híres egyfejű
A nevem is ennyi csak: Süsü
De én egyiket se bánom
Egyfejűként élem a világom

Vidám lelkem senki se érti,
Se gyerek, se nő, és se férfi!
Senki-senki itt a világon!
Mi is az én titkos nagy álmom,
jajjj!

Kitagadott az a jó apám
Azóta vándorlok, úgy biz'ám
Befogadnak majd az emberek
Egyik szeret, másik megremeg

Miért féltek tőlem?
Hiszen tudok egy csomó illemszabályt!
Bizony!

....Üdvözöllek dicső lovag,
szép a ruhád, szép a lovad!
Mi szél hozott mondca' erre?
És mi vajon a szíved terve?
Szép vagy, mint a rózsaszál,
Ó, te kedves királylány!

Legszentebb dolog a barátság
Többet ér, mint minden királyság
Nekem is van egy jó barátom
Ha bajba jut, majd én kirántom.

Ó, ha rózsabimbó lehetnék...
Rámszállnának szépen a lepkék!
Kicsi szívem vélük dobogna-aaa.
Nem lennék ilyen nagy otromba-aaa.

Ez a Süsü mégis nagyszerű
Habár, amint látszik egyfejű
Egy fejével mégis jót nevet
szeretik is őt az emberek
Egy fejében csöppnyi ész 
Nem lesz sorsa túl nehéz!
Mi lesz veled, te egyfejű?
Mihez kezdesz itt jó Süsü? <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 14)

Sárkány-kút

A Balázs-hegy ÉK-i oldalában található ez a különleges rendszerű, időszakosan működő karsztforrás. Működése - mely hajdan Orfűig elhangzó morgó hangot hallatott - az alábbi módon magyarázható: A triász mészkőben kialakult, nem feltárt szifonrendszerben a karsztvíz olyan szinteket érhet el, melynek következményeként időszakosan megindulnak a vízkitörések. A kifolyások hatalmas intenzitással indulnak meg. Működésének huzamossága is egyedi, hiszen pár perctől akár napokig tartó is lehet. Ezért igen ritka természeti jelenség. Most sajnos nem is lehettünk tanúi ennek a vízkitörésnek, mert épp száraz korszakát éli a kút. Alább a magyarázat, legalábbis a néphit szerint.

A Sárkány-kút mondája

Ez a forrás hol elapad, hol meg bőven ontja a friss forrásvizet. A monda szerint egy hétfejű sárkány élt ezen a tájon. A föld mélyében lakott, de ki-kijött a napvilágra. Egyszer, mikor visszabújt a barlangjába, nagy vihar tört ki. Még a Mecsek szikláit is megmozgatta. Egy hatalmas sziklatömb éppen a sárkány barlangjának bejáratát zárta el. A szörnyeteg nem bírta eltaszítani a sziklát, mikor ki akart jönni. A nagy erőfeszítéstől azonban a föld kérge körös-körül megrepedt és a víz több helyen hangos zubogással tört ki a mélyből. A sárkány a nagy munkában elfáradt és aludni tért. A forrás vize elapadt. Amikor újból felébred, és el akarja hengergetni a követ, újra megindul a forrás vize. Így váltakozik egymással kiszáradás és bővizűség aszerint, hogy a sárkány alszik, vagy feszíti a sziklát.

A sárkányokról

Érdekes, hogy a magyar népmesékben, -mondákban gyakran tűnik fel a kincs, a vár, a víz őrizőjeként a sárkány, és mint ilyen tüzet okád, hogy így riassza el azt, aki beavatatlanul, méltatlanul akar közeledni felé.
A kelet-ázsiai és az európai néphit szerint egyaránt a sárkány hozza a vihart és a jégverést, ill. ő maga azonos a viharral, viharfelhővel. A Távol-Keleten alakja leginkább a vízelemhez kötődik. Kínában a legfőbb bölcsesség, a halhatatlanság és a gyógyítóerő birtokosa. Fejeinek sokasága a megsokszorozott testi és szellemi erő ősi kifejeződése.
Indiában, Kínában, Japánban nagy a sárkány kultusza, errefelé a jó princípiumot testesíti meg.

A ládában lévő ajándékokkal (melyek egyike újra "öltöztet") szerény kísérletet tettem a kulturális határok bővítésére - ezúttal a Távol-Kelet irányába.

Óvatosan bóklásszatok az erdőben, nehogy megzavarjátok a sárkányt! Lehet, hogy a ládát is őrzi...


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 14)

*100 Folk Celsius - PAFF, A BŰVÖS SÁRKÁNY*


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 14)

*100 Folk Celsius - Puff the magic dragon*


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 14)

*The Seekers - Puff The Magic Dragon*


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 14)




----------



## Anasztázia (2007 Március 14)

http://images.alicetan.multiply.com.../P1660405.jpg?et=12QBPYR+6k1AR2rXEU0ffA[/IMG]


----------



## Spanky (2007 Március 14)

VaZsu írta:


> <center>*Paff, a bűvös sárkány*
> 
> </center>
> <center><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>
> ...


----------



## marcsi6758 (2007 Március 15)

Süsü,a sárkány


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 15)

*Milyen állat a tengeri sárkány?* <O</O

*„Mik valójában a tengeri sárkányok és hol élnek? *

Tengeri sárkánynak a leguánfélék (Iguanidae) családjába tartozó tengeri gyíkot, más néven tengeri leguánt (Amblyrhynchus cristatus) szokták néha nevezni, valószínűleg Olvasónk is erre a hüllőre gondol. A tarajos, nagy fejével, hatalmas karmokat viselő lábaival és pajzsokkal borított, 1 méter hosszúságot is elérő testével valóban bizarr külsejű gyík kizárólag a Galápagos-szigeteken honos. Nevével ellentétben teljesen ártalmatlan növényevő. A hűvös parti vizekben bukik alá tengeri algát legelni. A kifejlett példányok akár 15 méter mélyre is le tudnak merülni, és egy órát is képesek víz alatt maradni, de általában csak 10 percekre merülnek le a sekély vízbe táplálkozni. Az evésen kívül másik kedvenc időtöltésük a napozás. Csapatosan verődnek össze a sziklákon sütkérezni, egy-egy partszakaszon akár több ezer példány is hemzseg egymás hegyén-hátán.

A szaporodási időszakban a hímek vadul verekszenek egymással a nőstényekért. Fészkelőhelyekben szűkölködnek, így a nőstények ezrei egy helyre rakják tojásaikat, egyenként 1–6-ot a homokos üregbe. A fiatalok 2–3 hónap múlva kelnek ki.<O></O>


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 15)

*origami*
















​
<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 22)

*Sárkányok*

A sárkány szinte kivétel nélkül a <ST1</ST1kultúrában, így a magyar néphitben is jelenlévő mitikus szörny. A kora középkor századaiban Magyarországon a *vihar*ral hozták kapcsolatba a sárkányt. Ebből az időből származott a szörnynek engesztelésül felajánlott szűz áldozat. 
Később jelentkezik csak a Babóból is ismert sárkány szerep, a *kincsőrző*é. Másutt a sárkány *paripa*ként szolgál a különös garabonciásoknak. 
A sárkány a néphitben *egyetlen fej*jel rendelkezik csak. A többfejű sárkányok a népmesék jellegzetes alakjai. A sárkányt legyőző vitéz alakja szintén ismert, hiszen a kereszténység szimbológiája szerint a sárkány - ahogy régen nevezték: _sárkánykígyó_ - a Sátán egyik megtestesülése volt. Legyőzése a rossz feletti győzelmet jelentette.<O</O


----------



## KergeDelfin (2007 Március 24)

*Saphira*

John Jude Palencar - Saphira (Inheritance I - Eragon borító)

Az egyik nagy kedvenc 

"No hunter of the sky should end his days as prey. Better to die on the wing than pinned to the ground."


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 24)

JÁNOS APOSTOL
*MENNYEI JELENÉSEK KÖNYVE*



ÉS HÁBORÚ TÖRT KI AZ ÉGBEN: MIHÁLY ÉS AZ Ő ANGYALAI HADAKOZTAK A SÁRKÁNNYAL, ÉS A SÁRKÁNY IS HADAKOZOTT AZ Ő ANGYALAIVAL EGYÜTT. DE ELVESZTETTE A CSATÁT, ÉS TÖBBÉ NEM VOLT HELYE A MENNYBEN. ÍGY VETETTÉK LE A NAGY SÁRKÁNYT, A RÉGI KÍGYÓT, AKIT ÖRDÖGNEK ÉS SÁTÁNNAK NEVEZNEK, AZ EGÉSZ FÖLDKEREKSÉGÉNEK FÉLREVEZETŐJÉT, S ÍGY VETETTÉK LE A FÖLDRE VELE EGYÜTT AZ Ő ANGYALAIT IS. 
AZUTÁN HATALMAS SZÓZATOT HALLOTTAM AZ ÉGBEN, AMELY AZT MONDTA: ITT VAN AZ ÜDVÖSSÉG, ÉS A HATALOM, ÉS A MI ISTENÜNK ORSZÁGA, ÉS AZ Ő FELKENTJÉNEK URALMA, MERT LEVETTETETT A VÁDLÓ, AKI SZÜNTELENÜL VÁDOLTA ATYÁNKFIAIT, A MI URUNK ISTENÜNK ELŐTT. DE EZEK LEGYŐZTÉK ŐT A BÁRÁNY VÉRÉVEL ÉS AZ Ő BIZONYSÁGTÉTELÜK IGÉJÉVEL, MERT NEM KÍMÉLTÉK ÉLETÜKET MINDHALÁLIG. 
AZÉRT UJJONGJATOK TI EGEK ÉS AKIK BENNÜK SÁTOROZTOK! DE JAJ A FÖLDNEK ÉS A TENGERNEK, MERT LESZÁLLT HOZZÁTOK AZ ÖRDÖG, TELE RETTENTŐ HARAGGAL, MERT TUDJA, HOGY KEVÉS IDEJE VAN. 
Jelenések könyve 12:7-12.


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 25)

*Magyar sárkányrepülési világrekordok.*

*Idörendben UL ( Ultralight ) világrekordok.*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 (*megdöntött *rekord 1999 08 29)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Távolság egyenes vonal mentén 7,5 kg üzemanyaggal: 115.00 km*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Distance in a straight line with limited fuel [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Date of flight: 25/04/1998[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pilot: *Attila SUSZTER *(Hungary)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Crew: *Sandor BODNAR* (Hungary)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Course/place: Dunaujvaros (Hungary) - Szeged Airfield (Hungary)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Microlight: Apollo C15 RGT [/FONT]


RWL2 (*megdöntött* rekord 1999 0829)
*Távolság zárt háromszögön 7,5 kg üzemanyaggal: 100.20 km*
Distance in a closed circuit with limited fuel 
Date of flight: 25/04/1998
Pilot: *Attila SUSZTER* (Hungary)
Crew: *Sandor BODNAR* (Hungary)
Course/place: Dunaujvaros (Hungary) - Patka (Hungary) and return
Microlight: Apollo C15 Delta Jet


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 25)

*Magyar sárkányrepülési világrekordok*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 (Érvényes világrekord)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sebesség 100 km-es zárt háromszögön: 129.11 km/h*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Speed over a closed circuit of 100 km without landing [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Date of flight: 26/04/1998[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pilot: *Jozsef SZURMA* (Hungary)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Crew: *Vince Somogyi VARGA *(Hungary)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Course/place: Dunaujvaros (Hungary) - Patka (Hungary) and return[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Microlight: ESO 13 [/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 (*megdöntött* 2002 10.10-én )[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sebesség 50 km-es zárt háromszögön: 123.75 km/h*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Speed over a closed circuit of 50 km without landing [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Date of flight: 25/04/1998[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pilot: *Jozsef SZURMA* (Hungary)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Crew: *Vince Somogyi VARGA* (Hungary)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Course/place: Dunaujvaros (Hungary) - Szabadegyhaza (Hungary) and return[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Microlight:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ESO 13 [/FONT]​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 25)

*SÁRKÁNY*


[SIZE=-1](1904, 1916, 1928, 1940, 1952, 1964, 1976, 1988, 2000)[/SIZE]
<BIG><BIG></BIG></BIG> 
A világ legnagyobb szívtiprói, legnagyobb kurtizánjai a Sárkány-nok, de a Sárkány-férfiak is nagyszeru szeretok. Messzemenon nagyvonalúak, foleg, ha vendéglátásról van szó. Nyíltszívuek; utolsó ruhájukat odaajándékozzák, de nem az utolsó fillérüket. Színesek, ötletdúsak, és kiválóan értenek az ötletek megvalósításához is. Szinte egy percig sem tudnak nyugton maradni.<BIG><BIG> </BIG></BIG>
Többre viszik az életben, ha egy kicsit visszafogják magukat. Maguknak való emberek, általában különcök, környezetük számára kiismerhetetlenek. Sokat foglalkozik a lélekkel, az élet értelmével. Sok Sárkány ért és vonzódik a hipnózishoz. Megfejthetetlen vonzero sugárzik belolük, és ez sikerekhez segíti oket. Hutlenek nagyon nagy a függetlenségre való törekvésük. Egy Sárkánnyal való szerelem a partnernak majdnem mindig szenvedést okoz, de ezt csak késobb veszi észre. A Sárkányok spontánok, a bolond ötletekbol soha nem fogynak ki... A Sárkány-nok hallgatnak kalandjaikról. Amibe a Sárkányok nyúlnak, arannyá válik. A szerencse nem hagyja el oket az életben. Nem kedvelik az alárendelt viszonyt, és boldogtalanok, ha mások szabják munkájukat meg. Mint fonök, a Sárkány fel tudja lelkesíteni beosztottjait, és nem nyugszik, míg nem érnek el kiemelkedo eredményeket. Hivatásában a Sárkányok odaadók, megbízható, jó kollégák. Fáradhatatlan, ha valamit el akar érni, de a számára nem tetszo munkát szívesen továbbadja. A pénzhez nem sok érzéke van. Hamar kifolyik a markából, igaz ugyanilyen gyorsan újra meg is szerzi.<BIG><BIG> </BIG></BIG>


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 25)

*Magyar sárkányrepülési világrekordok*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 (*megdöntötték* Matuskáék)
*Zárt háromszög&ucirc; távolság leszállás nélkül: 580.40 km
*Distance over a closed circuit without landing 
Date of flight: 09/08/1998
Pilot: *Vince FERINC *(Hungary)
Crew:* Laszlo TOTH* (HUNGARY)
Course/place: From Nagykanizsa Airport (Hungary)
Microlight: Apollo C15 Delta Jet [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 *(érvényes* rekord)
*Sebesség 500 km-es zárt háromszögön: 100.33 km/h*
Speed over a closed circuit of 500 km without landing 
Date of flight: 22/05/1999
Pilot: *Gabor GUTI *(Hungary)
Crew: *Pal MATUSKA*(Hungary)
Course/place: Bekescsaba (Hungary)
Microlight: Apollo C15 Delta Jet [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 (*érvényes* világrekord)
*Zárt háromszög&ucirc; távolság leszállás nélkül: 698.86 km*
Distance over a closed circuit without landing 
Date of flight: 22/05/1999
Pilot: *Gabor GUTI* (Hungary)
Crew: *Pal Matuska* (Hungary)
Course/place: Bekescsaba (Hungary)
Microlight: Apollo C15 Delta Jet[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 (*érvényes* rekord)
*Sebesség 15/25 km-es egyenes pályán : 132 km/h*
Speed over a straight 15/25 km course
Date of flight: 26/09/1999
Pilot: *Vince FERINC* (Hungary)
Crew:* Laszlo TOTH*
Course/place: Totszerdahely - Nagykanizsa (Hungary)
Microlight: Apollo C15 Delta Jet 
[/FONT]​[/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL1 (*érvényes* világrekord )
*Sebesség 500 km-es zárt háromszögön: 116.0 km/h*
Speed over a closed circuit of 500 km without landing 
Date of flight: 29/09/2001
Pilot: *Bela DULL* (Hungary)
Course/place: Dunaujvaros - Nyirgelse - Dunaujvaros (Hungary)
Microlight: Homebuilt SX 12 II [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 (*érvényes* világrekord)
*Emelkedés 3000 m-re: 9 min 19 sec*
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Time to climb to a height of 3000 m 
Date of flight: 13/10/2001
Pilot: *Gabor GUTI* (Hungary)
Crew: *Mihaly HUSZAR*
Course/place: Bekescsaba (Hungary)
Microlight: Apollo C15 RGT [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWL2 (*érvényes* világrekord)*
Emelkedés 6000 m-re : 42 min 13 sec
*Time to climb to a height of 6000 m : 
Date of flight: 15/11/2001
Pilot: *Gabor GUTI* (Hungary)
Crew: *Olga LAZAR*
Course/place: Bekescsaba (Hungary)
Microlight:
Apollo C15 RGT [/FONT]​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 25)

*Csillagkép*





*Draco* 
[SIZE=-1]_Draconis - _Dra - Sárkány[/SIZE]

A sárkány igen nagy terület&ucirc;, meglehet&otilde;sen bonyolult elrendezés&ucirc; csillagkép. A Hattyú és a Lant közötti területt&otilde;l a Kis és a Nagy Göncöl közötti részig terjed, de éppen nagy mérete miatt szomszédos az Ökörhajcsárral, a Herkulessel, a Sárkánnyal is. Cirkumloláris a csillagkép, sok csillaggal, köddel. Az ókori görög monda szerint a Sárkány az aranyalmák &otilde;re volt. Csak a h&otilde;s Herkules tudta &otilde;t legy&otilde;zni. A sárkány fejét négy csillag, a _Grumium_, a _Kuma_, az _Alwaid_ és az _Etamin_ alkotja. Mindezeket figyelembe véve az ég egyik legnagyobb, és ezért talán az egyik legkönyebben beazonosítható csillagképe. A képen a Sárkány egy részlete, a fej illetve a test egy része látható, egy XIV. századi kódex ábrázolásában. A szem alatt illetve felett jól beazonosítható az Alwaid és az Etamin.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Március 25)

Egy kis info a komodói sárkányról... )
http://www.sulinet.hu/tart/fncikk/Kifc/0/12120/komodo.htm
http://sarkany.lap.hu/
http://www.gportal.hu/gindex.php?pg=17380779&PHPSESSID=148a1356b8deccad6d44063c0cb16f06
http://www.prupedy-ayna.hu/komodoi.html
http://markyhennon.blogter.hu/?post_id=114927

És egy mobil háttérkép.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 25)

*Sárkányfa*

<TABLE class=bordernohater cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%"></TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=borderhaternokeret width="100%" colSpan=3> </TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3> </TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD width="98%">*Dracaena marginata
Sárkányfa* 








Afrikából, Kanári-szigetekről és Ázsia trópusi és szubtrópusi vidékeiről származik a sárkányfa.​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 25)

*A sárkányeregetés*

*<CENTER>A sárkányokról általában..</CENTER>*


A sárkányeregetés filozófiája (értelme) az, hogy a leveg&otilde;nél nehezebb tárgyat juttassunk a magasba ereszt&otilde;zsinór és szél segítségével. 
Ehhez olyan sárkányt kell építeni, amely egy adott felülethez könny&ucirc; és er&otilde;s vázszerkezettel rendelkezik. Ezzel azt érjük el, hogy sárkányunk azokat a mozgásokat végzi, amiket mi szeretnénk, hogy tudatosan uralni tudjuk reptét. Nem stabilitásról beszélek, mert a sárkányok jórésze nemcsak áll a leveg&otilde;ben, hanem különféle irányított vagy t&otilde;lünk független mozgást végeznek.

Néhány gondolat a sárkányok típusairól, amelyek túlnyomó részben szimmetrikus formájúak. Az egyszer&ucirc; repülési tulajdonságokkal bíró sárkányokat egy ereszt&otilde;zsinór segítségével engedjük fel. Az un. sík sárkány merev, egy síkban elhelyezked&otilde; vázzal - egy bizonyos pontban összerögzítve, kontúrzsinórral a széléhez er&otilde;sítve, a hasa fel&otilde;l borítva a vitorla anyagával, kantározva, és hosszú stabilizáló farokkal, esetleg szakálokkal rendelkezik. Formájuk nagyon különböz&otilde; lehet úgymint.: háromszög, gyémánt, tégla, hatszög let&ucirc;,.... stb. Ide tartoznak az egyszer&ucirc;bb madár alakúak, mint a kolibri, bagoly, és még a kígyót formázó sárkányok.

Az egyzsinóros síksárkányok további f&otilde; jellemz&otilde;i, hogy valamilyen módon a gerinchez képest, vagy ívelten vagy "V" alakban hajlik hátra a vitorla széle. Ezért ezek stabilizáló farok nélkül önmagukban repülnek.

További egyzsinórosak még a sikló sárkányok, a delta (Rogallo) sárkányok, a doboz sárkányok, és a paplan formájúak is.

A sárkányeregetés egyik legizgalmasabb formája a légi harc, azaz a sárkánypárbaj. Ezt a remek szórakozást is több m&ucirc;fajban &ucirc;zhetjük. Csapatok és egyének harcolhatnak egymás ellen, akár többen is egyszerre a légtérben.

Külön kategória a sárkányozásban a több zsinóros szaltósárkányozás. Rendkívül látványos és a légi bemutatók, fesztiválok mindig megcsodált eseménye a több zsinóros irányítható szaltó sárkányok bemutatója. Ezek a modern technológiával épített csodamasinák formája, külalakja, és színe rendkívül változatos és szemet gyönyörködtet&otilde;. Vannak, merev vázas, paplan, vagy zsák formájúak. Többé-kevésbé sikeres próbálkozások is vannak az aszimmetrikus formájú de repül&otilde; sárkányokkal is.

Némely elvetemült sárkányos gondolatban házi sárkány eregetésén töri a fejét, de az asszony vagy netán a kedves anyós, ha nem akar kötélnek állni, akkor a gonosz terv dugába d&otilde;l.

Ne feledkezzünk el arról, hogy e nemes szórakozáshoz szél is kell. Nem árt továbbá ha tudunk olyan sárkányozásra alkalmas terepet, ami távol van erd&otilde;t&otilde;l, táv- vagy egyébb légvezetékekt&otilde;l, bokroktól és minden olyan tereptárgytól ami a sárkány, de f&otilde;leg az ereget&otilde; személy épségét veszélyeztetné!
Jegyezzük meg azt is, hogy es&otilde;s, viharos id&otilde;ben TILOS sárkányt eregetni!


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 28)

JÁNOS APOSTOL
*MENNYEI JELENÉSEK KÖNYVE*


*A sárkány harca a földön*

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 15.0pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=20 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">ÉS AMIKOR TEHÁT LÁTTA A SÁRKÁNY, HOGY LETASZÍTOTTÁK A FÖLDRE, ÜLDÖZNI KEZDTE AZ ASSZONYT, AKI A FIÚT SZÜLTE, DE AZ ASSZONYNAK KÉT HATALMAS SZÁRNYAT ADTAK, HOGY ELREPÜLHESSEN A PUSZTÁBA, AZ Ő HELYÉRE. OTT TÁPLÁLTÁK EGY ÉVIG, ÉS KÉT ÉVIG, ÉS FÉL ÉVIG, A KÍGYÓ ELŐL ELREJTVE. A KÍGYÓ PEDIG AZ Ő SZÁJÁBÓL AZ ASSZONY UTÁN VIZET LÖVELLT, MINT EGY FOLYÓT, HOGY ÁRADATÁVAL ELSODORTASSA. DE A FÖLD SEGÍTETT AZ ASSZONYON, MERT MEGNYITOTTA SZÁJÁT, ÉS ELNYELTE A FOLYÓT, AMELYET A SÁRKÁNY LÖVELLT SZÁJÁBÓL. EKKOR MEGHARAGUDOTT A SÁRKÁNY AZ ASSZONYRA, ÉS ELMENT, HOGY HADAKOZZÉK A TÖBBIEKKEL, AZ ASSZONY MAGVÁBÓL VALÓKKAL, AKIK AZ ISTEN PARANCSAIT MEGŐRZIK, S AKIKNÉL MEGVAN A JÉZUS BIZONYSÁGTÉTELE. ÉS A TENGER FÖVENYÉRE ÁLLT. 
Jelenések könyve 12:13-18.* <O</O*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 15.0pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=20 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Március 30)

JÁNOS APOSTOL
*MENNYEI JELENÉSEK KÖNYVE* 
<O</O
*A hétfejű és tízszarvú vadállat*


ÉS LÁTTAM EGY VADÁLLATOT FELJÖNNI A TENGERBŐL, AMELYNEK TÍZ SZARVA ÉS HÉT FEJE VOLT: SZARVAIN TÍZ KORONA ÉS FEJÉN ISTENKÁROMLÁS NEVEI. ÉS A VADÁLLAT, AMELYET LÁTTAM, HASONLÓ VOLT A PÁRDUCHOZ: LÁBA, MINT A MEDVE LÁBA, ÉS SZÁJA, MINT AZ OROSZLÁN SZÁJA. A SÁRKÁNY ODAADTA NEKI EREJÉT ÉS TRÓNJÁT, ÉS NAGY HATALMÁT. ÉS ÚGY LÁTTAM, HOGY AZ EGYIK FEJE HALÁLOSAN MEGSEBESÜLT, DE AZ ÉLETVESZÉLYES SEB MÁR MEGGYÓGYULT, ÉS ÁLMÉLKODVA MENT AZ EGÉSZ FÖLD A VADÁLLAT UTÁN. ÉS IMÁDTÁK A SÁRKÁNYT, AKI A HATALMAT ADTA A VADÁLLATNAK, ÉS IMÁDTÁK A VADÁLLATOT IS <ST1E SZAVAKKAL:</ST1
KI HASONLÓ A VADÁLLATHOZ? KI KÜZDHETNE MEG VELE? ÉS ADATOTT NÉKI NAGYOKAT MONDÓ SZÁJ, TELE ISTENKÁROMLÁSSAL, ÉS ADATOTT NEKI HATALOM, HOGY ÍGY CSELEKEDJÉK NEGYVENKÉT HÓNAPON ÁT.
MEGNYITOTTA TEHÁT SZÁJÁT AZ ISTEN KÁROMLÁSÁRA, ÉS GYALÁZTA AZ Ő SÁTORÁT ÉS A MENNYBEN LAKÓKAT. AZ IS MEGADATOTT NEKI, HOGY HADAKOZZÉK A SZENTEK ELLEN, ÉS LEGYŐZZE ŐKET. ÉS HATALMAT NYERT T<ST1</ST1ÖRZSÖN ÉS NÉPEN ÉS NYELVEN ÉS NEMZETEN. 
ÉS IMÁDNI FOGJA ŐT A FÖLD <ST1</ST1LAKÓJA, AKINEK NEVE NINCS BEÍRVA ÖRÖK IDŐTŐL FOGVA A MEGÖLT BÁRÁNY ÉLETKÖNYVÉBE. AKINEK VAN FÜLE, HALLJA MEG! HA VALAKI FOGSÁGRA JUT, ÁM MENJEN FOGSÁGRA. HA VALAKI KARDDAL VÉSZ EL, ÁM HALJON MEG KARDDAL. IDE KELL A SZENTEK ÁLLHATATOSSÁGA ÉS HITE. 
Jelenések könyve 13:1-10.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Április 9)

​


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Április 18)

*A Sárkányölö legendája*

*Ezerhétszáz évvel ezelőtt élt egy katona, akinek valódi élettörténetét rég elmosta az idő, de legendája kitörölhetetlenül él az utódok emlékezetében. A legenda szerint Silena város közelében lévő tóban lakott egy mérges sárkány, amely az ellene vonuló fegyveres népet többször megfutamította.*


A polgárok elhatározták, hogy napi két juhot feláldozva távol tartják a várostól. Ám a juhok elfogytak, és a szörnycsapás elkerülésére immár naponta egy embert küldenek áldozatul a sárkánynak. Sorsot vetettek egymásra, és senki sem vonhatta ki magát alóla. Amikor már majdnem kihalt a város, a király leányára esett a választás. Sorsába beletörődve ment a tóhoz, amikor György katona épp arra lovagolt. A leány elküldte a lovast, de ő nem tágított, részleteiben akarta megtudni, hogy mi zajlik a tónál. A leány mindent elmesélt, és György ezt mondta: "Ne félj, segítek rajtad Krisztus nevében". A sárkány a szokott időben kijött a tóból, és el akarta ragadni a királylányt, ám György lovára fölpattanva szembe került vele, és zászlós lándzsájával olyan súlyos csapást mért a sárkányra, hogy az a földre zuhant. Akkor derékövét a lánnyal ráköttette a sárkány nyakára, és a sárkány, mint egy szelíd kutya, úgy követte pórázon Györgyöt és a királylányt a városba. A város népe rettenetesen megijedt, ám György ezt mondta nekik: "Ne féljetek, az Úr küldött hozzátok, hogy megszabadítsalak titeket ettől a sárkánytól. Ezért higgyetek Krisztusban, és keresztelkedjetek meg, akkor megölöm ezt a sárkányt." Ettől a lelkesítő szózattól megindulva a király és népe megkeresztelkedett, György pedig kihúzta kardját és megölte a sárkányt. Ugyanott, ahol ez az eset történt, templomot építettek, az oltárnál élő forrás fakadt, amely meggyógyította a<ST1</ST1 beteget, aki csak ivott a forrás vizéből.

György valódi életéből ennél sokkal kevesebbet tudunk. A III.-IV. század fordulóján élt, amikor még üldözték a keresztényeket. A Kappadókiából származó katonatiszt anyja hatására vált kereszténnyé, és ahol csak tudta, támadta a pogányságot. Dadianosz perzsa király bebörtönöztette, és a fogságban rendszeresen és borzalmasan megkínozták. Egy alkalommal egyszerre 60 szöget vertek a fejébe. Egy látomásában Krisztus tudtára adta, hogy kínjai hét évig tartanak, ezalatt háromszor is meghal és föltámad. Ezt a passiószerű történetet szolgája, Paszikratész jegyezte le, szándéka annak bemutatása volt, hogy ember nem rombolhatja szét az Isten által óvott életet. Egy másik változatban Dadianosz helyett Diocletianus császár a bebörtönöztető.<O</O
Lyddában (Palesztina) halt vértanúhalált, sírja fölé templomot építettek a tiszteletére. Ebből a néhány töredékből is látszik, hogy György valódi életrajzát igen nehéz lenne a hátrahagyott 

emlékekből hitelesen megírni. A keresztények üldöztetése idején igen sok Györgyhöz hasonló hívő ember élt, akik Krisztus egyházalapításától kezdve a konstantini fordulatig (a kereszténységnek az egységes Római Birodalom államvallásává válásáig) terjedő több mint 300 éven át, üldözötten is hirdették a kereszténységet, és küzdöttek a mindenkori sárkány, a gonosz, az erkölcstelenség, a pogányság ellen. 

György iránti tisztelet az évszázadok során soha el nem halványult, a legkülönbözőbb korokból a legkülönfélébb módon örökítették meg emlékét. Először az egyház fejezte ki háláját azzal, hogy szentjei közé emelte, így tartva meg nevét az utókornak. Első emlékei is ebből a korból származnak. Szent Demeterrel együtt ők ketten kerültek föl a magyar Szent Koronára katonaszentként Szent Damján és Szent Kozma orvosszentek társaságában. Ők valamennyien a IV. század elejének vértanúi voltak. György volt védőszentje Oroszlánszívű Richárdnak, majd 1222 óta egész Angliának. III. Edwardtól ered az angol hadsereg csatakiáltása: "Szent Györggyel Angliáért!". Ugyanő alapította 1348-ban a Szent György vagy Térdszalag Rendet. A Máltai Köztársaság népe a második világháborúban elszenvedett megpróbáltatásokért és hősies kiállásáért megkapta Angliától a legbecsesebb kitüntetést, a Szent György Keresztet, melyet zászlójába hímzett. A Szent György Lovagrend lovagjainak célja karitatív tevékenységük által a jellemes élet hirdetése. Hazánkban is igen nagy tisztelete van Györgynek, igen kedvelt keresztnév, április 24-én tartjuk az ünnepét. Sok népi hagyomány kapcsolódik napjához, például ekkor indulnak el a pásztorok nyájaikkal a szabadba, hogy majd Szent Mihálykor (szeptember 29.) térjenek vissza velük. Régebben áprilisnak Szent György hava volt a hivatalos neve. Sárkányölő Szent György gótikus bronzszobrát a Kolozsvári testvérek Mátyás király idejében készítették el. A szobor Prágában nagy becsnek örvend, másolatai közül egy a budai várban található. 

A cserkészet megalapítója Sir Baden-Powell angol volt, és <ST1</ST1védőszentjét, Szent Györgyöt találta a legalkalmasabbnak arra, hogy a Világcserkészet égi oltalmazójává váljék. Szent György legendáját olvasva olyan tiszta jellem tárul elénk, amilyennek magunkat szeretnénk látni. Példakép tehát, az egész világ ifjúságának példaképe.


----------



## joss beaumont (2007 Április 22)

Paff tényleg a fűről szól?...mondjuk attól lehet épp paffnak lenni


----------



## joss beaumont (2007 Április 22)

Nekem alligátorteknősöm van őt hívom sárkánynak


----------



## lackovar (2007 Április 23)

_ZetaTalk: Sárkányok
<HR>_Az emberiségnek sok mítosza van a sárkányokról világszerte. Keleten a sárkány az edénydíszítés és a parádék főszereplője, az európai mítoszok pedig tele vannak páncélos lovagokkal, akik csatára keltek a tűzokádó sárkányokkal. A sárkányoknak mindig vannak szárnyai és az alakjuk gyanúsan hasonlít a dinoszauruszokéra. Van ennek a közös emberi emlékezetnek valami valós alapja? Van bizony. Míg a dinoszauruszok már rég kihaltak addigra, hogy az embert megtervezték a majom génkészletből, a Föld nem az egyetlen bolygó volt, amely ilyen teremtményeknek életet adott. Az evolúció hasonló sémákat követ, és ahogy a Földetek szült szárnyas dinoszauruszokat, így tettek más, Földdel kompatibilis bolygók is.
A sárkányaitok áttelepítettek voltak, akiket az önmagukat-szolgálni korai hírvivői hoztak el a Földre, akik talpnyalóknak egy növekvő begyűjthetőségét érezték meg a Földről a félelemnek és kétségbeesésnek köszönhetően, amit az ő sárkányaik dolgoztak ki. Vajon a sárkányok intelligensek voltak és lelkekkel inkarnáltak? Nem. Egy 1-től 10-ig terjedő skálán, amin egy átlagos kutya 10, a sárkány 3 lett volna. Ez az, amiért - dacára a súlyos méretüknek és a képességüknek a repülésre csakúgy, mint a cammogásra hegyen-völgyön - nagyon könnyű volt megölni őket. Buta barmok. Százakat hoztak belőlük a Földre, és engedtek rá a halálra rémült falvakra. A sárkányok megették az embereket, akik nem voltak sebes futók sem, és magukat elbarikádozni sem voltak képesek a sárkunyhóikban, és akik ízletesebb falat voltak az őznél, ami gyorsan futott és aminek feszes, sovány izmai voltak. A legendák áldozatokról szólnak, melyek során az emberek rendszeresen felajánlottak valakit az övéik közül, hogy kiengeszteljék a sárkányt. Nos, ez természetesen csökkentette a dühöngéseket, mivel ebéd lett hozva az ajtó elé.
Bár néhány sárkány párzott, már a legelején szétszóródtak, és utódok nélkül pusztulva el, végül eltűntek a Föld színéről. Talán egy pár száz lett belőlük "leszállítva", és az uralmuk, mely csak a legutóbbi millenniumban ért véget, évezredekig tartott. A sárkányok történetei - melyek annál is inkább lenyűgözőbbek, hogy igazak voltak - sokkal jobban elterjedtek, mint maguk a sárkányok. Okádtak-e tüzet? Nem. De amikor bömböltek, nyitott szájjal, ez pont ilyen érzés volt a lőtávon belül lévőknek. Forró lehelet és egy hatalmas légcső.
*All rights reserved: [email protected]*


----------



## selmeczi (2008 Május 31)

Egy hete a pesti utcákon volt egy sárkányfelvonulás. Képzőművészeti iskolás tanulók készítettek szebbnél szebb sárkányokat, és azokat röptették. Elöl jött egy hatalmas kínai segítősárkány, aztán néhány kisebb, utánuk Süsü, de volt legószörny és Notre Dame-i vízköpő is. Sajnos a hétfejű kimaradt, de abba nehéz belebújni.


----------



## Santiago (2009 November 16)

Boris Vallejo képeit nézzétek meg! Érdemes!


----------



## dragon76 (2009 November 24)

1976-ban születem a kínai naptár szerint a sárkány évében a nevem is dragon76


----------



## BassetH (2009 November 24)

Ó de jó topik! Mostanában több emberrel is összefutottam, akihez a sárkányok nagyon közel állnak. Az egyik egyenesen annak tartja magát, bár hogy ezt ember létére hogyan gondolja, azt én sem értem pontosan.


----------



## BassetH (2009 November 24)

Azokat érdemes, fantasztikusan jók!  Luis Royo is hasonló, és csodálatos! 




Santiago írta:


> Boris Vallejo képeit nézzétek meg! Érdemes!


----------



## VaZsu (2009 November 25)

Kedves Santiago és BassetH! Örülök, hogy hozzászólásaitokkal talán felélesztitek ezt a régebbi topikot. Szeretettel egy kis Boris Vallejo.


----------



## VaZsu (2009 November 25)

*A Sárga sárkány földjén *

A közép-kínai Min-hegység ad otthont a Huanglong-völgynek. A Világörökség részét képező terület két nagy földrajzi egységet kapcsol össze, ami két különböző ökoszisztéma találkozási pontja is. A "Sárga sárkány földjének" is nevezett vidéken több mint ezer csodálatos színekben pompázó tó található, amelyek olyan hangzatos neveket viselnek, mint az "Üdvözlés színeinek tava". A Kínában található Huanglong-völgy, vagyis a "Sárga sárkány földjének" 70000 hektárnyi területe a Min-hegység déli lejtőin fekszik. Több mint ezer kisebb-nagyobb tó tarkítja a völgyet, s mindegyik valamilyen egzotikus nevet visel. A Huanglongot páratlan természeti szépsége, az ott található növény- és állatvilág rendkívüli változatossága miatt 1992-ben a Világörökség részévé nyilvánították.

<O</OHuanglong magyarul annyit tesz, hogy sárga sárkány. A völgy azért kapta ezt a nevet, mert magasból szemlélve valóban egy eleven és színpompás sárkány érzetét kelti. A védett övezetben található ösvény gyönyörű erdőn át vezet, amelyet sokféle, a nedves éghajlatú vidékre jellemző fa alkot. Az erdőt elhagyva tűnik fel a vidék első meglepetése az "Üdvözlés színeinek tava", ami békésen terül el a "Jáspis zöldje" nevű hegy csodálatos ormainak tövében. Innen vezet az út a "Test megtisztulásának barlangjához", ezután pedig több mint ezer tó következik, amelyeknek szépsége csak egzotikus nevükhöz hasonlítható. Ezek az édesvizű tavak néhol mészkőüledékekből képződött széles teraszokon keresztül kapcsolódnak egymáshoz, máshol lassan áramlik a víz az egyik tóból a másikba, és van, ahol vízesés köti össze őket. Ilyen hely a "Sárkány háta aranyának vízesése", vagy a "Jáspisfák ezüstös vízesése". Különleges helynek számít a Huanglonggou, azaz a "Sárkány torka", egy nagy mésztufa képződmény, melynek mélyedéseiben algák és baktériumok tenyésznek, élénk zöld, sárga, narancs és kék színárnyalatokkal festve be a vízfelszínt.

A "Sárga sárkány" vidékén a legnagyobb völgy a Danjun, az itt lévő tavakat a Fu Jiang folyó táplálja, ami a Jangce egyik mellékvize. A folyónak a védett területeken áthaladó szakaszát rengeteg, messziről is szembetűnő, sárgásfehér mészkőterasz övezi. A völgyben található a "Szépségverseny tava", amelyet színpompás, virágzó fák rejtenek. A tó valójában több önálló, egymástól alacsony falakkal elválasztott tavacskából áll. Mindegyik vizének más és más a színárnyalata. Innen nem messze lehet megcsodálni "A vízesés száll és csillámok futnak" nevű zuhatagot, amely ugyan csupán tíz méter magas, ám hatvan méter széles. Továbbá a völgy felett magasodik Kína legkeletebben fekvő gleccsere.


----------



## Mariann27 (2009 November 25)

Az én kedvenc Sárkányom Süsü!
http://dia.pool.pim.hu/html/muvek/CSUKAS/csukas00597_kv.html


----------



## Dolcezza (2009 November 27)

*És a kedvenc sárkányom Mushu *


----------



## pepike63 (2010 Február 17)

*sárkány*

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBODNRC%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBODNRC%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1027"/> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]--> <script type="text/javascript"> //window.scrollTo(0,0); //check_banner('cikk_billboard','70'); setTimeout("check_banner('cikk_billboard','70')",10); </script>*A Sárkány uralta évek: *
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_s1026" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='position:absolute; margin-left:-70.85pt;margin-top:-84.35pt;width:125.25pt;height:94.5pt; z-index:1;mso-wrap-distance-left:4.5pt;mso-wrap-distance-top:4.5pt; mso-wrap-distance-right:4.5pt;mso-wrap-distance-bottom:4.5pt; mso-position-horizontal-relative:text;mso-position-vertical-relative:line' o:allowoverlap="f"> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\BODNRC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:title="01"/> <w:wrap type="square"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->



<!--[endif]-->1904 február 16. - 1905 február 3. 
1916 február 3. - 1917 január 22. 
1928 január 23. - 1929 február 9. 
1940 február 8. - 1941 január 26. 
1952 január 27. - 1953 február 13. 
1964 február 13. - 1965 február 1. 
1976 január 31. - 1977 február 17. 
1988 február 17. - 1989 február 5. 
2000 február 5. - 2001 január 23. 
2012 január 23. - 2013 február 9. 
2024 február 10. - 2025 január 28. 
2036 január 28. - 2037 február 14.

*A Sárkány szülött tulajdonságai*

Jókora adag önbizalommal megáldott, a szerencse jegyében született a sárkány. Elképesztő energiával rendelkezik, képes kitartóan bármikor, bármeddig dolgozni, küzdeni a céljaiért. Akaraterejének, sikervágyának köszönhetően gyakran jut el karrierjének a csúcsára. Vezetésre, irányításra teremtett egyéniség. Érvényesülni, csillogni, kézben tartani. Ez a három jelző a sárkány életeleme. Igen nagylelkű és a szeretett lényeihez igen hűséges és ragaszkodó. Szövetségben nagyon jó partner, hiszen utolsó erejéig képes bármiért is harcolni. 

*Negatív tulajdonságok: *Sikervágyából adódóan nem szeret várni. A késedelem az egyik legnagyobb ellensége. Türelmetlensége mellett, néha tapintatlanság és udvariatlanság is társul. A pénzhez nincs túl sok érzéke, mivel könnyen kifolyik a markából, bár ennek ellenére ugyanolyan könnyen képes pótolni azt. 

*Pozitív tulajdonságok: *Spontán - szinte soha nem fogy ki a képtelen, ugyanakkor nagyszerű ötletekből. Igazi jó főnök, aki sodró lendülettel húzza maga után a többieket. Hivatásában odaadó, lojális, ám ha nem találta meg azt ami motiválja, könnyen lép egyik helyről a másikra. Különcsége inkább szerethetővé, mint kiközösítetté teszi. 

*A sárkány nő:* 
Feminista, kozmopolita típus, aki rendkívül szeszélyes, szenvedélyes és büszke. A sárkány nő a szerelemben megszerzi, amit akar, bármi áron.. Nem tűri a korlátokat, szabadságra és érvényesülésre vágyik. Ha megtalálja a neki megfelelő, alkalmazkodó, de kemény kezű, harcos partnerét, tökéletesen boldoggá tudja tenni. 

*A sárkány férfi:* 
Igen nagy akaraterejű, szabad lelkületű egyéniség. Örökké tettre kész, dinamizmusa szüntelen. A szerelemben nagyon őszinte és ragaszkodó, biztos, meleg háttérre vágyó. Türelmetlenségét érdemes tolerálni. 

*Híres sárkányok:* James Brown, Salvador Dali, Charles Darwin, Juhász Ferenc, Kocsis Zoltán, Al Pachino, Gyöngyösi Katalin, Szécsi Margit, Frank Zappa, Gina Lolobrigida, a "Kicsi Sárkány" - Bruce Lee

*Az elemek szerinti típusok:* jin (-) és jang (+)

FÉM - 0 (+) és 1 (-) végű évszámok
VÍZ - 2 (+) és 3 (-) végű évszámok
FA - 4 (+) és 5 (-) végű évszámok
TŰZ - 6 (+) és 7 (-) végű évszámok
FÖLD - 8 (+) és 9 (-) végű évszámok
*
Sárkány típusok:* 

*Víz-Sárkány:* Ő az egyetlen típus, akinél nem tapasztalható a sárkányra annyira jellemző türelmetlenség. A lehetőségeket mindig kutatja, gyorsan kapcsol és máris tettre kész. Hibájának mondható, hogy időnként szórakozottá válik és kieseik a ritmusból. 

*Fa-Sárkány:* Hatalmas képessége van arra, hogy elképzeléseit megvalósítsa. Tárgyalóképessége a legfejlettebb a sárkányok között mivel diplomatikus és nagyvonalú. 
Túlzott kíváncsisága gondokba sodorhatja. 

*Tűz-Sárkány:* Óriási sikervágy, akarat, munkabírás, vezetői kézségek. Társaságban mindig szívesen látott személy. Akaratossága, konoksága óvatosságra int. Igazi világmegváltó.

*Föld-Sárkány:* Mélyen gondolkodó, filozofáló sárkány típus. Jó üzleti érzékének köszönhetően képes nagy vagyonra is szert tenni. Sok barátja van a magány örökké elkerüli. 

*A Sárkány kapcsolata más jegyek szülötteivel: *

*Sárkány-Sárkány: *Az eredeti, eszes, gyakran rejtélyes Sárkányok érdekes párost alkotnak. Mégsem jönnek ki könnyen egymással, mert túl akarják szárnyalni egymást. Kapcsolatuk feszültséggel teli, ez azonban arra is jó lehet, hogy mindkettőjüket nagy teljesítményekre sarkalja. Kalandvágyuk katasztrófához is vezethet.
*
Sárkány-Patkány:* Rokonszenves pár. A melegszívű, a szerelemben simulékony Patkány megfelel a Sárkány izésének. Ha az első szenvedély a Sárkánynál már múlóban van, a Patkány érti, miként szítsa újra fel a lángot. Cserébe a Sárkány szellemi téren nyújt változatosságot, és erre a tudásszomjas Patkánynak szüksége is van.
*
Sárkány-Bivaly:* Két erős természet, egyik sem enged a maga igazából. Érdeklődésük teljesen különböző. Az elővigyázatos Bivaly nem bízik igazán a Sárkányban. Szélhámosságnak véli a Sárkány terveit, a Sárkány pedig szívesen nevet a lassú Bivalyon, és a Bivaly nem adja meg a Sárkánynak azt a csodálatot, ami nélkül a Sárkány nem tud élni.

*Sárkány-Tigris: *Jó lehet a kapcsolat, ha képesek engedményekre. Mindkettő tüzes, sokszor meggondolatlan. Nem fognak egymás mellett unatkozni. A Tigris idealizmusát a Sárkány teljes mértékben támogatja és okos tanácsokkal segíti. Nem mindig harmonikus kettejük kapcsolata, de többnyire jól megértik, értékelik egymást.

*Sárkány-Nyúl: *Ez sem rossz kapcsolat. Sok tekintetben különböznek ugyan, de világnézetük azonos. A Nyúlnak imponál a Sárkány bátorsága, lelkesítő képessége. A Sárkány pedig értékeli a Nyúl őszinteségét és megbízhatóságát.

*Sárkány-Kígyó:* Az elegáns Kígyó imponál a Sárkánynak határozott stílusa miatt. Egy szép Kígyó-nő társaságában a büszke Sárkány elemében érzi magát. Mindketten élvezik az életet, szerelmük tüzes. Bonyodalmak akadhatnak kapcsolatukban, már csak azért is, mert a Kígyó hajlamos a hűtlenségre.
*
Sárkány-Ló: *Jó ízlésük és mozgékony természetük vonzó párrá teszi őket, de türelmetlenségük, alárendeltségre való képtelenségűk megnehezíti együttlétüket. A Sárkány-szépség elvárja Lovától, hogy csak vele foglalkozzék, de a Ló szívesen néz új kalandok felé. Veszekedéseik rövidek, de gyakoriak.
*
Sárkány-Kecske: *Egyik sem tudja igazán, mit kezdjen a másikkal. Ha a Sárkány nagyon hevesen akarja a Kecskét meghódítani, az ijedten visszahúzódik. A Kecske becsvágya és törekvése a Sárkány számára is hasznos lehet, ha ugyan követi a tanácsait. A Sárkány a Kecske fölé helyezi magát, és lebecsüli annak képességeit. Ha mindketten arra törekednek, hogy jobban megismerjék egymást, a partneri kapcsolat mégsem lehetetlen.

*Sárkány-Majom: *Egymáshoz illő pár, együtt sokra vihetik az életben Intelligenciájuk, másokra való hatásuk, függetlenségük és bátorságuk a Majmot és a Sárkányt sikerpárrá teszi. Szerelmük mégsem lesz igazán mély. Ez nem illik a természetükhöz, de nem is zavarja őket. Tudják, mit tartsanak egymásról, és azt is; miként jöjjenek ki a legjobban egymással.

*Sárkány-Kakas:* Két tüzes temperamentum találkozása. Ritkán unatkoznak: Fontos, hagy anyagi vonatkozásban szót értsenek, különben állandóan vitatkoznak. A Sárkány-nő szereti ha csodálják és elkényezte tik, s ezt a Kakastól elvárhatja. Kölcsönösen ösztönzik egymást, tele vannak ötletekkel. Ha a Sárkánynak valamilyen bolond ötlete támad, a Kakas gyakorlati esze mindent helyre hozhat.
*
Sárkány-Kutya: *Nem igazán harmonikus a kapcsolatuk. Igaz, a Kutya könnyen meggyőzi a Sárkányt, de ez nem tartós, egyetlen Sárkány sem tartja a Kutyát szellemileg egyenrangú partnernek, a Kutya pedig teljes mértékben megy a Sárkány önzését. Kicsi a valószínűsége a tartós kötődésnek. A szerelemben sem találnak sok hasonlóságot egymásban, mert a Kutya hűségét a Sárkány egyáltalán nem értékeli.

*Sárkány-Disznó*: A Disznó-nő csodalattal tekint fel az erős és tehetséges Sárkányra, a Sárkány pedig sugárzik a Disznó szerelmében. A Sárkány ilyenkor arra is képes, hogy elkényeztesse mindig jókedvű Disznó partnerét. Mindketten boldog és élvezetes együttélésre számíthatnak Gyakran jó üzleti és művészi partner kapcsolat is kialakulhat közöttük.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


----------



## zöldfarkas (2010 Október 12)




----------



## zöldfarkas (2010 Október 12)




----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)




----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)




----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)




----------



## AndiC (2010 November 6)




----------



## AndiC (2010 November 6)




----------



## Tifa-chan (2010 November 9)

Az én kedvenc sárkányaim ők:




Alexstrassza királynő, az élet úrnője, és az ő második ágyasa Krázus (Warcraft)


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

:d


----------



## Diomayo (2011 Február 1)

Az én kedvenc sárkányom a nagy kék! Még nem tudom hogyan kell képet beilleszteni róla.


----------



## Esrel (2011 Február 2)

Én imadom a sárkányokat


----------



## cupilka (2011 Február 9)

Az én kedvenceim a mesebeli sárkányok


----------



## Diomayo (2011 Február 23)

diomayo írta:


> az én kedvenc sárkányom a nagy kék! Még nem tudom hogyan kell képet beilleszteni róla.


 
Csatolás megtekintése 663305


----------



## AndiC (2011 Március 24)

.


----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)

[HIDE] 
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ag/20031108a
[/HIDE]


----------



## elke (2012 Október 25)

Egy könyv amit jó szívvel ajánlok mert csodálatos, szépen kidolgozott , érthető teles teli csodás rajzokkal....
Hatalmas fogak, karmok, tüskék, tarajak és szárnyak. Okos, mélyreható tekintet, csodálatos pikkelypáncél és tüzes lehelet. Ez a sárkány. Minden idők egyik legizgalmasabb, legrettegettebb és tiszteletreméltóbb lénye. Ők a létezés csodái, a levegő és a föld korlátlan urai, a vizek legendái - de csak a képzeletünkben.
Nekünk ez nem lehet akadály, keltsük hát életre őket!
*Farkas Alexandra: Sárkányok könyve rajzolóknak - avagy képzeletbeli állatok kézikönyve művészeknek és művészpalántáknak*


----------



## ilyvo (2012 November 9)

A magyar népmesék sárkánya


----------



## TEODOKI (2012 November 11)

Kedves VaZsu !
Örülök a dalszövegnek rég kerestem,
Köszönöm 
Teodoki


----------



## Pnelli34 (2012 November 20)

Fiam imádja én kevésbé!


----------



## nyuszibaba25 (2012 December 12)

Szia, tetszik a sárkány-oldal! Mi a lányomat hívjuk viccből sárkánynak, ill gyíknak. Neki is megmutatom, biztos jót derül rajta.


----------



## mangojoghurt (2013 Május 15)

Nagyon szép sárkányokat látok itt


----------



## Athene35 (2013 Május 22)

Sárkányok most is élnek közöttünk !!


----------



## Oriana (2014 Április 15)

Sárkányok, szárnyas tűzokádók ... gyönyörűek, fenségesek, erősek és halálosak.












A picik, .... cukik


----------



## Mr. E (2014 Július 8)

Milyen szimpatikusak a pici sárkányok


----------

